# Sylvester Horn between 1901 and 1917.



## Kevin Mears (Mar 24, 2011)

I have obtained the paperwork relating to Sylvester Horn acquiring his Chief Engineer's certificate. This details his apprenticeship and career from 1891 to 1901. Is there any way I can obtain details of his career between 1901 and his death on the Aylevarroo in 1917?

As always, any information and advice most appreciated.

Regards,

Kevin Mears


----------

